# LWC



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

If any of you are using LWC then it would be worth you reading the last few pages of this link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178840.new#new

There seems to be some problems at the moment with the Sperm Bank, but hopefully it will be resolved quickly

LL xxx


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG that sounds terrible! I really feel for the people who are having tx there right now! I hope that it gets sorted soon.

Bingbong


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

I wonder if this might be related to something I read on DCN recently - one of the single girls there found that her baby has a chromosomal disorder which was inherited from the sperm donor - clearly the donor should not have been able to donate so something went wrong somewhere. LWC are now subject to a compensation claim from this lady and the other pregnant women who used the same sperm donor. 

Suspect this is why they have temporarily stopped their service

I won't need sperm until late August, but need to call them next week to confirm some details about the ED cycle, so I will query rhis when I do just to make sure it's all going to be sorted in time. I don't want to pay for a very expensive ED cycle and then find out there is no sperm....

Suitcase
x

PS if I'm contravening policy by talking about this in an open forum, pls delete the details in this post...but I do think it's important that people are aware of this if they are currently having, or about to have treatment at LWC...


----------



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi
I am about to start treatment at lwc in darlington, what should i be asking them re. donor sperm?  Also I have been bleeding quite heavily in between cycles for the past 3 months, and the cons there has put me on the pill for a month to regulate cycle.  Is this right, and is this enough time to sort whatever problem is going on.  Cons doesn't seem concerned aobut the bleeds, I am thou and don't want to waste £4000+ if there's a reason why its happening.
Can anyone help and advise or point me in the direction of someone who can please
thanks 
Emma


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I rang the LWC to book my first cycle of donor IVF on Thursday at 10.30am after a long 8 years of TTC, and they had to get back to me about getting a prescription. No one phoned, so at 4pm I rang them and the nurses had all been in an emergency meeting all day - so I knew something had happened.

Apparently the HFEA had sent them a letter that they received Thursday to say the donor bank was on hold until an audit of donor screening records had been done due to an incident several years ago.

I have been told that they will get me a prescription and I can start down regulating beginning of July, as long as I understand that this may not have been sorted out by then. An audit has to be done, paperwork filled out and a committee decision which takes time. She hoped they would know more in 2-3 weeks. If they can't get it sorted out, then I can either get a donor from another clinic or import from abroad, but it may be up to 1300 pounds for sperm from elsewhere as opposed to 550 there.

I cannot believe it. After all this time and stress the day I book the carpet is whipped out from under my feet again.
She was reassuring in that she said they were very willing to do the treatment, help us to obtain donor sperm and nothing was different in the IVF lab. Just the donor bank out of action - which is why I went there! She said they are confident everything will be found to be in order, but in terms of their license they have to comply with the HFEA.

So I am now in the position of wondering if my treatment can go ahead smoothly in 5-6 weeks time and asking why me, again? Perhaps there is some divine intervention in action?


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

Hopeful Hazel, I'm sorry to hear your worry about your tx at LWC. I can't believe that their donor bank has been put out of action for so long, as the biggest bank in the UK that will surely have a massive impact on people tx all over the country  

I hope that it gets sorted soon. This journey is stressful enough without extra problems like this. Semma, sounds like calling them would be a good idea.

Suity thanks for posting what you heard, that sounds terrible and I guess is a reminder on how we are counting on donor's being honest and clinics doing all the tests properly.



Bingbong x


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us all updated.

Lets keep our fingers crossed that it is sorted asap.  It sounds like they have a good reason for the audit but its a shame they can't sort it out without screwing already stressed people around. 

Starbuck


----------



## starbuck (Apr 12, 2009)

I've heard from the DCN network that there is a HFEA committee looking at the evidence on the 22nd June.  Hopefully all will be well and the bank can open up again soon afterwards.  Lets hope the LWC update us with this news too in the near future.

Hope all those affected by this are holding up ok.

Starbuck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Isn't it more worrying that the clinic are not saying anything?  What does **** say when you ask them?
If they have just had an inspection and **** find serious things a miss they can close them.  If it is just minor then they issue you with a notice to put something right by 28 days etcI really hope that you can all get on with tx soon

L x


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

LWC posted this information today

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197602.0

Lou


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Dear all in case you have not seen the update - I just spoke to LWC and all is ok and back to normal with the sperm bank. Big relief for us all! suitcase x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

great news - very pleased you can all get going again.
xx


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

I am glad I popped in here today. I guess I wasn't sure what was going on with the sperm bank at the LWC. I wasn't sure if I was suppose to be concerned, scared that I was to use a different sperm bank or how persistent I should be about trying to find out what the issue was, etc. I guess I am just confused because even though I am still on my first treatment cycle things are not going according to plan...hopefully things will work out but I really wasn't expecting this first cycle to work for me. Trying to work out all the issues and problems, like problems with sperm banks and treatment cycles starting before they should. (Sigh)

Hopefully things will work out for everyone working with LWC in regards to their babies.


----------

